
Canva Data Breach Affects 139M Users - koin0r
https://sensorstechforum.com/canva-data-breach/
======
orliesaurus
Is it normal that they repeatedly mention in their status report/blog post
that they've contacted the "FBI" ? Is that normal practice?

